# Make ur dvd read by CD-ROM Drive



## digit_technology2001 (Jun 16, 2008)

hey guys....
sum1 told me dat i can make dvd read by Cd-rom drive.....
can anyone help me?


----------



## nvidia (Jun 16, 2008)

Its impossible. The only way to make it read a DVD is by upgrading your CD drive.. 
You can get a good DVD writer for around 1.3k now..


----------



## Most Wanted (Jun 17, 2008)

I Open this thread as i am going to find a best tut. but uh.. lol.


----------



## Ecko (Jun 17, 2008)

*files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Secret.gif Ya I know the way 
Ur get a DVD drive & scratch the logo written on it *DVD Multi*
Then say to all ur CD drive reads DVD *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cheers.gif 
Bull$hit you wanna say that all techno ppl who upgrade are fools *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Hit.gif


----------



## adi007 (Jun 17, 2008)

It's easy..
Take a empty DVD and put in the drive it will surely read it as empty...see what a miracle..


----------



## ico (Jun 17, 2008)

Ecko said:


> *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Secret.gif Ya I know the way
> Ur get a DVD drive & scratch the logo written on it *DVD Multi*
> Then say to all ur CD drive reads DVD *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Cheers.gif
> Bull$hit you wanna say that all techno ppl who upgrade are fools *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Hit.gif


Rofl.....


----------



## topgear (Jun 20, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> I Open this thread as i am going to find a best tut. but uh.. lol.



Same case here .

@ digit_technology2001  	
Why don't you buy a dvd writer instead of wasting your ( our also ) time. DVD writers are dirt cheap now.

even I had searched for this kind of thing oce.... All I found some worthless & misleading links.

It's a hardware limitation. CD drive can never read DVD.

Mods please close this thread.


----------



## magneticme200 (Jun 21, 2008)

practically nt possible..
go fr a dvd writer instead...u ll get one in as low as about rs. 1000 or something..!!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 22, 2008)

simple.
take your cd-rom drive and drop it from the balcony.
go to a shop and buy a DVD-RAM drive for Rs. 1,150/-
put it in the computer.
label it as CD-ROM drive instead of DVD-RAM drive.
Voila! the *CD-ROM* drive is able to read DVDs.


----------



## shift (Jun 22, 2008)

stupid and useless thread


----------



## DigitDonz (Jun 22, 2008)

It's never gonna b possible, both CD Drives and DVD reads in different technology in reading the disc; So I think you won't find a solution to do this


----------



## Sathish (Jun 22, 2008)

I think, this thread is created for such funny answers....

i have enjoyed with answers..... Good Entertainment.. for tea break..


----------



## ajaybc (Jun 22, 2008)

Most Wanted said:


> I Open this thread as i am going to find a best tut. but uh.. lol.



Same here


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 24, 2008)

There are two types of CD-ROM drives we can mod:
-24x to 40x
-40x or higher

Drives slower than 24x are too old to be modded.

24x to 40x CD ROMs

Laser Head Adjustments:
The track pitch of CDs is 1.6 microns, and the track pitch of DVDs is only 0.8 microns. The minimum length of track pits of CDs is .843mm, and the minimum length of track pits of DVDs is 0.293mm. That's why DVD discs can store much more data in the size of a CD.

Pinpointing this situation, we need to adjust the laser head so it can read discs with smaller track pitchs and shorter track pits. Open up the CD-ROM drive, do you see a lens on the rail? That's the laser head. On the side of the laser head, there's a screw you can adjust.

This is the key of this mod.

This screw can adjust the size of the laser beam that lands on the disc. Referring to the above, after adjusting, the laser beam should be less than 0.293mm, to suit the needs of DVD discs. So turn that screw 2-3 times. I got this number through trial and error. Mark with a pencil, in case you forget how many times you turned that screw.

Speed adjustments:
DVD-ROM drives can play DVD movies smoothly at 4x speed. If we're modding a 32x CD-ROM drive, the rotation speed is obviously too high, increasing heat, and shortening the life of the drive. So we need to decrease the speed of it.
Most people know that power supplies can provide 5V (red wire) and 12V (yellow wire) electricity output for Molex connectors. Find the Molex connector you'll plug into the modded CD-ROM drive, cut the yellow wire or insulate it with tape, so only 5V of electricity is transferred to the CD-ROM drive. The speed of the drive is now 32 * 5/17 = 9.41x and can now fulfill our requirements.

40x or higher CD ROMs

When 40x CD-ROM drives are released, most manufacturers are already producing DVD-ROM drives. To lower cost, they use the same core as DVD-ROM drives with DVD functions disabled. What we need to do here is to re-enable the DVD function.
Open up the CD-ROM, behind the circuit board, look for a jumper that says DVD JUMP. Find a jumper to connect this jumper. Thin metal wire also works fine.

OK, so the DVD function is unlocked, but we still need to decrease the speed. Use the instructions above on how to decrease the speed of the drive.

-Modded drives cannot be detected in POST, that means you cannot use it in DOS. But once you get into Windows, the drive works fine.
-Modded drives have no region code problems.
-Modded drives MIGHT NOT read DVD - 9 discs, that's why I said you can watch most retail DVDs in the beginning.

SOURCE - *blog.jayakanthan.net/2007/10/make-your-cd-rom-drive-to-dvdrom-drive.html


----------



## hullap (Jun 24, 2008)

^ WTF!


----------



## tgpraveen (Jun 24, 2008)

is this supposed to be true?


----------



## topgear (Jun 24, 2008)

Lol. That hard to be true. Anything posted on the web doesn't mean it have to be or it is true.
If that's true why that guy had not posted any images.
*I'm waiting for a tutorial to convert a plain dvd writer drive to read & write Blue ray & HD dvd's.*
It's far enough . Mods please close this thread.


----------



## Subeejit (Jul 13, 2008)

Betruger said:


> I think, this thread is created for such funny answers....
> 
> i have enjoyed with answers..... Good Entertainment.. for tea break..


 
Ha Ha Ha Haaaaaaaaaaa.... Funny Question & Funnier Answers......A tension killer post...keep it up guys...ppl need not go to the park for a laughter therapy session.... 

And who knows all funny questions were laughed at in the begining and later proved to be serious inventions..so keep questioning how funny be it..one day you'll get your answer...

So I would like to leave a funnier question for answers..."Can the Solid State Disk used inthe HDD be reused as a stand-alone re-writable media in CD/DVD players..so that we can attain portability & mass storage aswell ?


----------

